# Experimental DKC Slingshot



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Theres been a lot of drama this week, so i thought i would make myself a slingshot and sand the thing till my thumbs became numb.

Many careless mistakes made on this one ... so i pretty much said to myself screw it, just let it *flow* ... this is the result. I think it came out pretty wicked? not to mention how darn light this thing is!

The exaggerated finger/thumb hollow thumb brace really reminds of ZDP-189's (Dan's) Scallop design, so i hope he won't mind if i copied his *technique* 

But from a using standpoint, the hollowed finger/thumb brace is too slippery in use, especially for me since the weather here is starting to warm up for summer. I'll sand blast the frame at some point with some AO abrasives, it should provide excellent traction. But for now, i'll be using my lanyard just in case ...

anyway, here are some pictures.











Thanks.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

da#n danny that thing is amazing simply stunning


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous Danny!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks FishDoug, you're doing some amazing work yourself !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You know who else used to do 'experiments' on things ?

That's right, THE NAZIS!

Now I've fulfilled Godwin's Law, looks awesome Danny.

Have you considered using a smaller contact wheel to get a better fit around the thumb ?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Slick looking slingshot Danny :thumbsup: . Do you make a OTF/TTF model I would love to see you have one in your lineup, you always make bullet proof frames that I really enjoy.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> You know who else used to do 'experiments' on things ?
> 
> That's right, THE NAZIS!
> 
> ...


lol .. yeah, i've thought about the smaller contact wheel afterwards, didn't think of it at the time ... 



> Slick looking slingshot Danny :thumbsup: . Do you make a OTF/TTF model I would love to see you have one in your lineup, you always make bullet proof frames that I really enjoy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC ... you make some bullet/bomb/nuke proof slingshots also 

i'm too stubborn to try TTF/OTF. But i will at some point ...



>


 :naughty:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good stuff as usual, Danny.

I reckon a shallower cut on the thumb side and a steeper cut on the finger side would be the answer for future renditions of this design.

Perhaps the same on front and back if you need ambidexterity.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like an ax with an ergo handle. use the side of the forks to lop off the birds head. great work danny ! keep on building !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I like it. Adds somthing new to the Design.

Adding them on just one side makes the Sling no longer Ambidextrous right? But since this one is for you anyway that doesn´t matter


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks great, very nice


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like it could also be used as a CQ personal defence weapon! I got a torch that has a solid Alu body and sharpened edges that also "doubles" up.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Super shooter Danny!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Solid work Danny. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Good stuff as usual, Danny.
> 
> I reckon a shallower cut on the thumb side and a steeper cut on the finger side would be the answer for future renditions of this design.
> 
> Perhaps the same on front and back if you need ambidexterity.


Yeah, perhaps i will. I just need to get these cut out on thicker stock next time and i'll have all the material i need to grind out.



> looks like an ax with an ergo handle. use the side of the forks to lop off the birds head. great work danny ! keep on building !


Thanks imp!



> I like it. Adds somthing new to the Design.
> 
> Adding them on just one side makes the Sling no longer Ambidextrous right? But since this one is for you anyway that doesn´t matter


Thanks man, new is good 



> Looks great, very nice


Thanks.



> Looks like it could also be used as a CQ personal defence weapon! I got a torch that has a solid Alu body and sharpened edges that also "doubles" up.


It also acts as an emergency shovel, spoon, hatchet and a tire lever!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well made again !

cheers


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Your work is very clean and fantastic


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking shooter!!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Love it Danny !
Top quality work yet again !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

*Bling* B)

Looks real nice man,

I look forward to seeing where you take this in future builds.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks great, it is a great slingshot!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very impressive SS Danny, well done, excellent craft by a master craftsman !


----------



## 1Jeeves1 (Oct 6, 2013)

That is a wee beauty!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if this was answered to now, but what tool did you use to make the scallops? Your belt sander radius portion?

You could also drill a hole pattern in where your thumb would sit to create traction.

Looks AWESOME.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic work, you're really gifted, one beauty after another :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Love it Danny !
> Top quality work yet again !


Thanks Dan 



> *Bling* B)
> 
> Looks real nice man,
> 
> I look forward to seeing where you take this in future builds.


The concepts are all in my head ... i just have to get off my lazy @ss and make it happen. 



> I don't know if this was answered to now, but what tool did you use to make the scallops? Your belt sander radius portion?
> 
> You could also drill a hole pattern in where your thumb would sit to create traction.
> 
> Looks AWESOME.


The hollow radius was done on a 8' contact wheel, for traction, i think it would definitely help .. but i was also thinking of sand blasting the scallop portion with some 70-120grit AO. I'll see how it goes ... it's still currently trial/error.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Two pages of love letters to Danny, not only are you an exceptional craftsman and innovator , but everyone loves you also, that is quite a combination for life.

Cheers Jim


----------

